# Who here is looking forward to getting baked and playing fallout 4



## skins and herb (Jul 4, 2015)

pre ordered and ready to play some hardcore fallout- who else is a fallout fan


----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2015)

skins and herb said:


> pre ordered and ready to play some hardcore fallout- who else is a fallout fan


i like fall out but will probably wait until 4 goes on sale


----------



## skins and herb (Jul 4, 2015)

amazon have first day release for £40, i couldn't resist

what pisses me off these days are when you buy a new game, get all excited to play it then it takes 4 hours to install. 

So only will get to play fallout the day after release and install, still though winter is coming and chainsmoking bongs while playing fallout is an enticing thought


----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2015)

skins and herb said:


> amazon have first day release for £40, i couldn't resist
> 
> what pisses me off these days are when you buy a new game, get all excited to play it then it takes 4 hours to install.
> 
> So only will get to play fallout the day after release and install, still though winter is coming and chainsmoking bongs while playing fallout is an enticing thought


ya, fallout is nice, im really more into fantasy medieval kinda games, but i do like my share of Apocalypse games too 
im canadian so the price is around 70$ for me which is a bit much and ill just wait for the Steam Sale


----------



## skins and herb (Jul 6, 2015)

70$ worth every penny lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2015)

maybe, im int he process of a move right now


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2015)

I tried and tried, many times, to get into fall out 3, but every time i just ended up with the opinion that it was a buggy POS. Not got that high hopes for 4 alas.


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Jul 7, 2015)

I cannot fucking wait for Fallout 4 lol


----------



## skins and herb (Jul 7, 2015)

Solemhypnotic said:


> I cannot fucking wait for Fallout 4 lol


fuck yeah dude, FUCK YEAH


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Jul 7, 2015)

skins and herb said:


> fuck yeah dude, FUCK YEAH



Man I missed out on the Pipboy pre order, I'll 3d print one myself if I have to lol.


----------



## skins and herb (Jul 8, 2015)

Solemhypnotic said:


> Man I missed out on the Pipboy pre order, I'll 3d print one myself if I have to lol.


Yeah i must of as well, was very keen to get the pip boy and do the whole phone app while playing the game. 

it just was not on offer with amazon when i purchased, to be honest as long as i have the day off work after release day ( install day) i will be happy


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey at least we can download the pipboy app when the game comes out. Now if only they'll release Fallout Shelter on Android, I'll have something to do until Fallout 4 comes out lol


----------



## Parsley85 (Jul 8, 2015)

skins and herb said:


> pre ordered and ready to play some hardcore fallout- who else is a fallout fan


I will NEVER pre-order a game.


----------



## skins and herb (Jul 9, 2015)

Parsley85 said:


> I will NEVER pre-order a game.


Normally i wouldn't either but for 40 quid on release day, my local game would still be charging 50 for several weeks after release making me spit blood


----------



## Arnbjorn (Jul 9, 2015)

I started to lose hope that it would never come, NOW HERE IT IS lol, I am sure I wont see the light of day for a few days at least


----------



## Arnbjorn (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## rizzlaking (Jul 13, 2015)

Rock on F4 is almost here, aghhhhh


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2015)

Parsley85 said:


> I will NEVER pre-order a game.


i do. on specific gaming series though not random games 
I will preorder anything from the witcher series, any blizzard game, and anything from the dragon age series


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 13, 2015)

Fuck yes can't wait fallout new vegas was the last game i played and got hooked on.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 16, 2015)

Gears of War Forever!!!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'll probably pick up a 1gb ps4 they are supposedly releasing this fall. Then wait a year for Fallout 4: Game of the Year Edition for like 50 bucks because fuck DLC.


----------



## Rhizzologic (Jul 21, 2015)

Can't wait for this game, love the post-apocalyptic genre. I will definitely pre-order, hope they let you download it a few days before the release like they did with GTA V (pc) and just unlock it at midnight on the date of release.


----------



## Coco0503 (Jul 22, 2015)

At one point, me and my buddies used to absolutely destroy gears of war. That was long ago.

All of the Fallout series games have blown me away. Personally liked NV over 3. I can't wait to get into this newest one. I'm just so torn up about preordering so I haven't yet. Literally the last 3 games I've preordered were broken as all hell. The worst being PaydayCE for X1. It's been a month and you can't connect to a single game.

I'd like to think that the Fallout developers are better than that and wouldn't do that to me, but I'm so weary of preorders now.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 25, 2015)

Coco0503 said:


> At one point, me and my buddies used to absolutely destroy gears of war. That was long ago.
> 
> All of the Fallout series games have blown me away. Personally liked NV over 3. I can't wait to get into this newest one. I'm just so torn up about preordering so I haven't yet. Literally the last 3 games I've preordered were broken as all hell. The worst being PaydayCE for X1. It's been a month and you can't connect to a single game.
> 
> I'd like to think that the Fallout developers are better than that and wouldn't do that to me, but I'm so weary of preorders now.


Gears of War>>>Fallout


----------



## Thor_ (Jul 25, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Gears of War>>>Fallout


 matter of opinion. Gears online kicks ass but single player sucks. Single player is so repetitive and boring. I like gears 1 sp but after that it went downhill. 

Even with all the issues I still love gears 2 more than any gears game. Spent more time playing that online than anything ever. Loved playing guardian with friends


----------



## RedRick (Oct 21, 2015)

Never played fallout games. But heard they're great. Is it worth preordering or waiting for a sale?


----------



## sunni (Oct 22, 2015)

RedRick said:


> Never played fallout games. But heard they're great. Is it worth preordering or waiting for a sale?


start with fallout 3 instead and see if you like it before you drop too much money imho


----------



## Thor_ (Oct 23, 2015)

RedRick said:


> Never played fallout games. But heard they're great. Is it worth preordering or waiting for a sale?


Just buy it on release or a sale. It's up to you really. I buy games on release because I'm obsessed. but mainly because it costs less to sell on. I can finish most games within 7 days and get 80-90% of the value back


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 23, 2015)

Anybody battlefield fans?


----------



## vostok (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm pissed its not New York, Chicago ...even LA, or better London 

Why they picked some shitty backwater spot called Boston is anyones guess

But be warned rarely does a part 4(four) of anything get better than the original of the precursor

I had hoped that 'we' the player could insert, our zip code to name 'our' vault

but was told ...they couldn't afford that!

so this game pays the bills for the last..!

disappointed with that answer


----------



## chained (Oct 25, 2015)

Can't wait!


----------



## RedRick (Oct 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> start with fallout 3 instead and see if you like it before you drop too much money imho


Thanks Sunni. 
I'm sure i could get fallout 3 really cheap as well.


----------



## RedRick (Oct 26, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> Just buy it on release or a sale. It's up to you really. I buy games on release because I'm obsessed. but mainly because it costs less to sell on. I can finish most games within 7 days and get 80-90% of the value back


I'm the type of gamer that spends hours playing. I try to get 100% before I move on. Unless I don't like it and it gets boring. 
Enjoy playing, Thor


----------



## Thor_ (Oct 31, 2015)

RedRick said:


> I'm the type of gamer that spends hours playing. I try to get 100% before I move on. Unless I don't like it and it gets boring.
> Enjoy playing, Thor


That's definitely not me. Play it and move on. Recently played the new transformers game and as soon I finished it, traded it for syndicate. 

Once the story is done, I just have no need to carry on. A fair few games I might go back to later if the dlc is good. Like witcher 3, when dlc is out I'm going back to that great game.


----------



## chained (Oct 31, 2015)

A large amount of a games continued playability for me, Thor, is being able to play on-line... I may finish the single player campaign in a short time, like you, but I may be able to play it for 3 to 6 months with my mates on-line... Or longer if there's DLC. I have games in my Steam account that are years old but will get installed and played on occasion... That's why I try and only buy games through Steam or somewhere my library exists and is accessible to me.

Hell, I installed GuildWars 2 just because it's Halloween and they do a Halloween even, free stuff and a few campaigns. The last time I installed this game was Halloween last year.

[Disclaimer: Also, I may never finish the single player campaign of a campaign... or only play to unlock the things I need to play online ]


----------



## justugh (Nov 4, 2015)

ahhhhhhhhhh i can not take it 5 days left 
i need someone with a rubber mallet to wack me in the head so i sleep for the next 5 days


----------



## justugh (Nov 7, 2015)

Wahoooooo

u can preload fallout 4 today ........about 23.6 gbs 

it unlocks in 67 hours .............fucking a wahooooo wahoooo.....i been waiting years for a new game i can play and i still want to be sedated


----------



## chained (Nov 7, 2015)

justugh said:


> Wahoooooo
> 
> u can preload fallout 4 today ........about 23.6 gbs
> 
> it unlocks in 67 hours .............fucking a wahooooo wahoooo.....i been waiting years for a new game i can play and i still want to be sedated


Thanks for the heads up, I'll reboot into windows  

Oh man, I hope they do something awesome and release it a day early


----------



## justugh (Nov 9, 2015)

10 hours 

but if u can read Russian i can give u a link to get the game now and play if your speeds are fast enough 
25.3 gbs .....pre load is 23.8


----------



## The Knave (Nov 13, 2015)

My son pre-ordered Fallout 4, but because he's in the Navy and transferring to a new command he's having it shipped here and then I'd send it to him.

Guess who gets to break in the new game first? Heh


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2015)

sohows everyone liking it?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> sohows everyone liking it?


It's very worth it if you like fallout. I'm playing it as much as i can. Been really busy doing other things too though.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 16, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> Just buy it on release or a sale. It's up to you really. I buy games on release because I'm obsessed. but mainly because it costs less to sell on. I can finish most games within 7 days and get 80-90% of the value back


We need to throw hands on UFC agan, Thor. I am Holly you can be Rhonda.


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> It's very worth it if you like fallout. I'm playing it as much as i can. Been really busy doing other things too though.
> View attachment 3544002


i know i own it. lol
just curious what everyone in the thread thought how they liked it


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> i know i own it. lol
> just curious what everyone in the thread thought how they liked it


 What do you think so far? I hear some mixed reviews already, mostly from pc players though.


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> What do you think so far? I hear some mixed reviews already, mostly from pc players though.


i like it , there are problems tho (im on PC)

its very ..hmm buggy right now, which can be irritating, specifically when you want to talk to someone the command does not register and thats annoying as fuck so youre sitting there pressing E and it wont take , around the 10th try it works, than your conversational dialogue doesnt work
that im sure will get fixed but it does affect the overall smoothness and fluidity of playing

i enjoy the settlement camps, and ability to turn them into your own place
the side quests are good
from what ive gathered the main story itself is very quick, and so players should focus on doing lots of side quests and exploration which is fine by me because i enjoy that

ammo seems almost too easy to get for the most part imho.

companions are great i thoroughly enjoy them, although i gotta say i stick with the dog

ive had it happen where ive fast travelled and it went right into a group of about 35 feral ghouls, that was a minor inconvenience, as they were ticking off my health while the screen had not loaded.

bugs aside i say its a pretty good fallout game, is it my fav out of the fallouts? no.
seems they didnt take much effort in figuring out the story plot itself, couldve went with something else weve done the looking for family member thing

oh and a minor annoyance is the level up screen is about 5 times brighter than the rest of the game which hurts the eyes


----------



## Puff McDanks (Nov 17, 2015)

I just redownloaded Fallout 3 for the hell of it. I'm hoping the wife gets me an xbone for Xmas with Halo MCC and fallout 4. Still playing 8 year old games on the 360 like Halo 3. So sad.


----------



## justugh (Nov 17, 2015)

i am loving the game 

i have about 42 44 hours into it i have only done the main mission 6 times i still have so much of the story left plus all these different factions missions and getting the perks from the traveling partners (once they tell u the whole story and idolize u get perks with some massive benefits ) .......normally at this point in a game i am about done looking for a new game to pay and beat .......so A+++++ work 

the only issue i am having is with the AI that controls the movement of ppl u order around .........i told cait to open a door for me she runs around to the other side triggering a attack on me (u know it was one of those back doors to get be hide the ppl ) 

Name your Fav weapon and why time


----------



## Puff McDanks (Nov 17, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Gears of War Forever!!!


Seriously? See what I did there? I got 1250 in gears 1 but the other ones sucked imo.


----------



## justugh (Nov 17, 2015)

Puff McDanks said:


> I just redownloaded Fallout 3 for the hell of it. I'm hoping the wife gets me an xbone for Xmas with Halo MCC and fallout 4. Still playing 8 year old games on the 360 like Halo 3. So sad.


invest in a better computer .....treat yourself 
the computer play is always so much better then any consoles 

i thought i heard they were locking the frame rate to 30 on the consoles


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2015)

justugh said:


> invest in a better computer .....treat yourself
> the computer play is always so much better then any consoles
> 
> i thought i heard they were locking the frame rate to 30 on the consoles


believe it or not some people prefer consoles


----------



## justugh (Nov 17, 2015)

if u need the controller and 60 inch TV 
i looked into this thinking about getting it myself try out 
http://shield.nvidia.com/android-tv

basically turns your giant TV into a computer screen for computer games (computer is doing the work but the TV shows u it )


----------



## justugh (Nov 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> believe it or not some people prefer consoles


hahaha i was writing that out 

pretty cool little thing it came out nov 10 same day as fallout 4


----------



## Puff McDanks (Nov 17, 2015)

justugh said:


> invest in a better computer .....treat yourself
> the computer play is always so much better then any consoles
> 
> i thought i heard they were locking the frame rate to 30 on the consoles


They're a lil outta my price range lol. I do like the fact that you can unlock locked quests that you might screw up and stuff like that on pc though. When you screw up on console you're screwed or start a new game.


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2015)

Puff McDanks said:


> They're a lil outta my price range lol. I do like the fact that you can unlock locked quests that you might screw up and stuff like that on pc though. When you screw up on console you're screwed or start a new game.


if you can build one they can be cheaper and last longer, im a pc fan, 
but i know people dont wanna hear my fan boy pressures,
and i know some people truly do prefer consoles


----------



## Puff McDanks (Nov 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> if you can build one they can be cheaper and last longer, im a pc fan,
> but i know people dont wanna hear my fan boy pressures,
> and i know some people truly do prefer consoles


Well honestly I'm kind of addicted to Halo 3 which is why I want the one so I can play it for 8 more years. Imagine that. 16 years on one game. The pc graphics are top notch though and a lot of awesome looking games are on the pc that could never be played on a console. I can't even build a decent grow box so I'm not sure I could build my own pc lol.


----------



## justugh (Nov 17, 2015)

Puff McDanks said:


> They're a lil outta my price range lol. I do like the fact that you can unlock locked quests that you might screw up and stuff like that on pc though. When you screw up on console you're screwed or start a new game.


paypal credit 
6 months to pay off before they charge interst on the buy (so u pay it off in 5 it only cost u buy price ) on anything over 99 bucks 

as sunni said u can part it out and build it ......i got mine for just a tat over 1100 
i am in 97th percentile for cpu with my 8 core 4 ghtz
and 94th with gtx 960 card 

i am running fallout 4 on ultra with no issue ..........yep the save play it out and see what happens do not like it reload play a different way


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2015)

Puff McDanks said:


> Well honestly I'm kind of addicted to Halo 3 which is why I want the one so I can play it for 8 more years. Imagine that. 16 years on one game. The pc graphics are top notch though and a lot of awesome looking games are on the pc that could never be played on a console. I can't even build a decent grow box so I'm not sure I could build my own pc lol.


it can be confusing and time consuming plenty of lovely articles though if youre ever interested 



justugh said:


> paypal credit
> 6 months to pay off before they charge interst on the buy (so u pay it off in 5 it only cost u buy price ) on anything over 99 bucks
> 
> as sunni said u can part it out and build it ......i got mine for just a tat over 1100
> ...


not everyone likes going in debt and not everyone can apply for credit though 
and paypal credit is only available in some countries


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 18, 2015)

Me and piper are in a relationship, she was the first girl I met and we made eye contact so I knew she wanted the D


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Me and piper are in a relationship, she was the first girl I met and we made eye contact so I knew she wanted the D


hahahahah cute


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting xbox one because it comes with fallout 4 My 360s are broke. I have borderlands and fallout 3 both are on the backward compatible list. Why wouldn't they add New Vegas, skyrim, oblivion, borderlands 2 or grand theft auto wtf? Should I ditch the xbox and get a ps4?


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm thinking about getting xbox one because it comes with fallout 4 My 360s are broke. I have borderlands and fallout 3 both are on the backward compatible list. Why wouldn't they add New Vegas, skyrim, oblivion, borderlands 2 or grand theft auto wtf? Should I ditch the xbox and get a ps4?


those are huge games, it takes alot of effort to port them over 
probably why they chose to do some and not all.

honestly computers are better,but having both xbox and ps , i say i enjoy ps for gaming more and xbox for its functionality as an entertainment system as a whole. 
both will be on sale during christmas, i suggest just looking them up and seeing whats best for you and your playstyle.


----------



## Thor_ (Nov 26, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> We need to throw hands on UFC agan, Thor. I am Holly you can be Rhonda.


I'm always up for some ufc action. Don't play much these days. 

Even though I like holly and don't like rousey. I'd still use and abuse her.


----------



## Thor_ (Nov 26, 2015)

I played this game sober for around 5 mins. What a game, great start to the game. Will probably play it more once I've finished my mountain of games.


----------



## chained (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm about 20 hours in and find I'm enjoying establishing/setting up settlements more than I though I would.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 28, 2015)

i'll probably re-d/l fallout 3 on steam, mod the heck outta it, and just wait till fallout 4 is listed under the bargain sales~


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> i'll probably re-d/l fallout 3 on steam, mod the heck outta it, and just wait till fallout 4 is listed under the bargain sales~


its pretty buggy right now which is starting to tick me off while playing


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> its pretty buggy right now which is starting to tick me off while playing


from what i've seen on some of the pc sites, i hope they start patching the bugs-- but thats bethesda for you


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> from what i've seen on some of the pc sites, i hope they start patching the bugs-- but thats bethesda for you


ya , i love bethesda dont get me wrong i expected glitches but not in like MAIN quest or something thats usable all the time like dialogue


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya , i love bethesda dont get me wrong i expected glitches but not in like MAIN quest or something thats usable all the time like dialogue


speaking of dialogue.. heard they revamped the system, is it true what you say doesn't affect the characters/actions around you?


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> speaking of dialogue.. heard they revamped the system, is it true what you say doesn't affect the characters/actions around you?


mmm..yes and no?
i dont wanna give away too much but things you say or actions you do can make your companions dislike you so much they actually leave you
i personally never choose sarcastic or mean dialogue as its just not me in general


----------



## chained (Nov 28, 2015)

I haven't had any issues on PC


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2015)

chained said:


> I haven't had any issues on PC


uh lol either youre blind to it or it just doesnt bug you but there are issues, and just about everyone else has noticed them.


----------



## chained (Nov 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> uh lol either youre blind to it or it just doesnt bug you but there are issues, and just about everyone else has noticed them.


Either way, 30 hours is all I've played, and it hasn't affected me... I'm just playing and enjoying. There's been no single time when I've had trouble doing anything... If there's been a gfx glitch it hasn't been noticeable enough to cry 'bug.'


Most gamers overreact and jump on board with the hate.


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2015)

chained said:


> Either way, 30 hours is all I've played, and it hasn't affected me... I'm just playing and enjoying. There's been no single time when I've had trouble doing anything... If there's been a gfx glitch it hasn't been noticeable enough to cry 'bug.'
> 
> 
> Most gamers overreact and jump on board with the hate.


i never said i hated...i said i really enjoyed the game but that there were some bugs which effected the overall fluidity of a game 

nothing hateful of that but a realistic expectation and well thought out point


----------



## chained (Nov 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> i never said i hated...i said i really enjoyed the game but that there were some bugs which effected the overall fluidity of a game
> 
> nothing hateful of that but a realistic expectation and well thought out point


oh, It wasn't directed at you, I just meant in general you can't go by what gamers on forums are saying about a game. People tend to hear about a 'buggy' game and then play without issue, jumping on board the hate-train the second it doesn't run perfect.

Regardless, I haven't noticed so whatever fatal bugs are there haven't come in to my game yet


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2015)

chained said:


> oh, It wasn't directed at you, I just meant in general you can't go by what gamers on forums are saying about a game. People tend to hear about a 'buggy' game and then play without issue, jumping on board the hate-train the second it doesn't run perfect.
> 
> Regardless, I haven't noticed so whatever fatal bugs are there haven't come in to my game yet


im going to assume youve come across bugs and just ignored it mentally which is totes fine. 

ive played almost every single bethesda game and they always have numerous bugs in them. I expect bugs. 
i dont have a problem with glitches or bugs until it effects my main story game play 

piper for instance is very buggy as a companion , in my opinion lol and it can be slightly annoying .


----------



## chained (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah, maybe, but if something doesn't affect me or distract from the game than its not much of a bug at all. I've played all their games, and video games in general 30 years or so... Maybe I am just blind to them  

As I said I'm only 30 hours in and haven't been following just the story, so I haven't come across anything like that yet. I just wanted to point out there are people playing this game with no issues to speak of


----------



## chained (Nov 29, 2015)

And like magic I bring up my pip boy and nothing appears, then the menu is gone, too...

Whoever put a curse on me, for having no issues yet, you suck. That said it was just a gfx glitch, and as yet a one off...


----------



## Gmz (Nov 29, 2015)

It's pretty damn buggy on pc . The fps directly impacts how fast you do things in game, like when you're running around at 120fps you'll be moving twice as fast as if you were running around at 60fps and causes some pretty annoying game breaking bugs when you play at a higher fps. You even load through loading screens twice as fast, it's pretty weird never seen it before in a game.


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2015)

chained said:


> And like magic I bring up my pip boy and nothing appears, then the menu is gone, too...
> 
> Whoever put a curse on me, for having no issues yet, you suck. That said it was just a gfx glitch, and as yet a one off...


toggle your pip down, look towards something an press Q for your vats.
tab out of vats, re open pip should work now 
and your gun should be appearing as well


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 12, 2015)

Just spent three days on this load of bullcrap. Is this all they could do with a next-gen console? Moving along very quickly. I almost died of boredom.


tip top toker said:


> I tried and tried, many times, to get into fall out 3, but every time i just ended up with the opinion that it was a buggy POS. Not got that high hopes for 4 alas.


Clunky, terrible game play. Glitchy yes. Graphics look 12 years out dated. I thought I would give Bethesda a go after they did such a magnificent job working with id soft on the Wolfenstein series. Damn. Didn't realise they just PUBLISHED id's work lol. Now I know, now I know...


----------

